# GCN Gravel Challenge



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Good stuff and a nice bike.


----------



## NoCanSurf (May 1, 2021)

GCN is pretty much the bee’s knees. They are pretty much got me backing into cycling and why I decided on a gravel bike.


----------

